
Man Drives ‘Transformer’ on Streets of Beijing, Gets Pulled Over by Cops - MariaOne
https://yellrobot.com/man-builds-diy-transformer-robot/
======
timcederman
Alternative source: [https://nextshark.com/chinese-man-transformer-beijing-
police...](https://nextshark.com/chinese-man-transformer-beijing-police/)

------
bitwize
The original concept for the Transformers, called Diaclone, was that they be
human-operated military machines disguised as innocuous road vehicles, that
could transform into humanoid battle mechs. Hasbro and Marvel came up with the
"alien robots from Cybertron" backstory after licensing the toys from Takara.
Takara actually liked the Hasbro concept better and continued to market the
same toys in Japan now with Transformers branding, as well as commissioning
Japanese Transformers animation and comics.

No real reason for these fun facts, except whenever I read one of these about
a guy driving a Transformer-like robot down the street I think, that's how it
originally was supposed to be, human-operated transforming mechs.

------
dsfyu404ed
I hope there's a build thread somewhere on this. Being able to see
construction details would be awesome. There's got to be some interesting
solutions to suspension, steering, power transmission etc.

------
PurpleRamen
Why are they calling it transformer? Looks like a low-tech mecha.

~~~
Skrillex
>Unfortunately, the local police or possibly Decepticons pulled over the large
robot and told him to get off the roads.

I think they wanted to use this line.

------
malloreon
reminder that the one true transformers movie, the one from 1986, is coming
back to theaters 9/27.

[https://www.fathomevents.com/events/the-
transformers-1986-mo...](https://www.fathomevents.com/events/the-
transformers-1986-movie-event)

------
RickJWagner
That might be the most awesome news story of the day.

